# Fishing Offshore This Year



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

Due to recent current events in our area(very sad). I was wondering how many of you guys with trailerable boats would be interested in fisihng the Atlantic this year. I am considering putting togtherseveral PFF trip to the east coast and possiable up into the Carolinas depending what the oil does. The plan is to get several folks with 25-33 foot trailerable boats togther (i have one) and offer trips to others in the area and split the cost of the marina, hotels, gas,etc.I am in the inital planning phase now just putting this out there to see if anyone else is interested.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

I will be fishing Venice LA to the west and was considering the east coast as well......but my boat is only 21 ft so I dont know if that will work for what you have mentioned!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

depending on where we go east coast wise your boat would be fine. I was only mentioning the larger boats because from Jax north you got a heck of a run out. But if we go over and fish fromCoco beachon down or from Morehead city up through the Banks then no problem I was considering the west Delta also but I think its going to get hammered this year with most of the gulf regionfishing over there not to mention who knows what kind of regulations they (gulf concil) might put into place if this thing results in a large fish kill.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *billin (01/05/2010)*depending on where we go east coast wise your boat would be fine. I was only mentioning the larger boats because from Jax north you got a heck of a run out. But if we go over and fish fromCoco beachon down or from Morehead city up through the Banks then no problem I was considering the west Delta also but I think its going to get hammered this year with most of the gulf regionfishing over there not to mention who knows what kind of regulations they (gulf concil) might put into place if this thing results in a large fish kill.


I aint scared!....have epirb,PLB and raftand with other boats going too,LETS do it!

All BS aside .....I dont mind a 30 -50 mile run...just on the right day!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

ok start calling around and i will alos to get a few folks to go and i will set something up


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ok...i have 1 friend ready to go...he has a 25 foot single OB

and I have 2 friends that both have 26 foot boats with twins.....

so with mine, I have a total of 4 boats ready to go!


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a total count of 6 boats so far including Bluffman and company. I am currently working on several possiabilitys one of which being Charleston SC around the end of the month. I cannot belive there has been very little response to this thread. I guess reality just hasnt hit for some folks yet. I will have more details tommorow hopefully a hosting Marina and tackle shop.


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

holla at me stephen if yall get anything lined up. i have access to a 6 bedroom house we can use 3 mins from the atlantic in SC if need be. got a dock and cleaning station as well. not to mention my uncle in law is a commercial fisherman there, and could def point us in the right direction.


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Great idea.,...we have just cancelled a planned trip to Venice around the weekend of May 14-16 so we are ready to go somewhere. Preferably, the lower east coast around Ft. Pierce/Stuart/West Palm since the run to good water is much shorter. We have a 22' McKee and routinely fish 50-60 miles off Pernsacola so we are very interested. However, Souith Carolina is a long haul from Pensacola. There are 3-4 of us willing to go. Keep us informed!!:usaflag


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Bert, We'll be in NC permanently June 7. Anytime you want to come up & fish with us, with ur boat or w/o, you're welcome to... We're returning to SE Wilmington, just a couple miles from several boat ramps, we can fish out of Masonboro/Wrightsville Beach or Carolina Beach, or trailer to anywhere. You know where to find me - offer never expires. =)


----------



## LuckyLady (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for your very kind offer, Amanda!! N.C. may be a little far for just a long weekend trip but will keep that in mind.

Also, I should say that we are sorry to lose you from the local Fishing Forum. You have done a great job and DQ has some big Cajun Reeboks to fill!! Regards.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *LuckyLady (03/05/2010)*Great idea.,...we have just cancelled a planned trip to Venice around the weekend of May 14-16 so we are ready to go somewhere. Preferably, the lower east coast around Ft. Pierce/Stuart/West Palm since the run to good water is much shorter. We have a 22' McKee and routinely fish 50-60 miles off Pernsacola so we are very interested. However, Souith Carolina is a long haul from Pensacola. There are 3-4 of us willing to go. Keep us informed!!:usaflag


I don't know if I'll do a trip this year but the lower East coast would be my preferred destination depending on the outcome of this spill. A few miles offshore and you're in 700 feet plus! Swordfishing at night is a great option too. Small boats can easily fish in the South Florida waters and never lose sight of land.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

i am currnetly working on getting something togther in Charleston SC and im Jupiter Fl for early summer I will keep all of you informed I have been fishing Destin as much as possiable this week and the water is clean over here but who knows how long that will last


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *reelfinatical (03/05/2010)*Bert, We'll be in NC permanently June 7. Anytime you want to come up & fish with us, with ur boat or w/o, you're welcome to... We're returning to SE Wilmington, just a couple miles from several boat ramps, we can fish out of Masonboro/Wrightsville Beach or Carolina Beach, or trailer to anywhere. You know where to find me - offer never expires. =)


I have a wilmington number or two for you.  I won't need them any time soon.

For anyone needing a rider on this gig, I'm an easy ride from most of the SE now, so hopefully someone can squeeze me aboard. If someone can pm me details, I should be pretty flexible on schedules.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like alot of fun to me but my work schedule right now simply won't allow that kind of travel.Reel Finaticalis top notch for sure.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

havent forgot about you guys I have been fishing a bit here before this crap hits


----------

